# VTex/Leatherette Material



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

I have a 2010 CC with black VTex. Anyone know a source to purchase matching material by itself, ie: by the yard?

Thanks.


----------



## precision upholstery (Jul 23, 2009)

i can get it for you. i need a sample if possible


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

precision upholstery said:


> i can get it for you. i need a sample if possible


PM'd you. Thanks for looking.


----------

